# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Adventurer 3 Pro - Print Infills are Nothing but Strings

## tcon2010

I've been printing for weeks with little issue. The past couple of days have been another story. My print infills basically aren't sticking and are just becoming strings. I've re-calibrated, adjusted temp/speed/layer height. Nothing I do seems to fix the problem. What is happening? Any help would be much appreciated!!

----------

